#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  > Θερμομόνωση: Θερμοπρόσοψη ή επένδυση με τσιμεντοσανίδα με ενδιάμεση μόνωση απο όποιο θεμομονωτικό υλικό ;

## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω μια απορία και θα ήθελα την άποψή σας συνάδελφοι.
 Να δημιουργήσω εξωτερικά της μονοκατοικίας θερμοπρόσοψη ή να επενδύσω την εξωτερική τοιχοποιία, που παρεμπιπτόντως είναι από τσιμεντόλιθο, με τσιμεντοσανίδες και ενδιάμεση θερμομόνωση αναλόγου πάχους?
Το θέμα που με απασχολεί είναι η συμπύκνωση των υδρατμών εάν υφίσταται ?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν κατάλαβα την δεύτερη λύση που προτείνεις.
Με μια εξωτερική θερμομόνωση γιατί να έχεις συμπύκνωση υδρατμών;
Γενικώς, για να αποφύγουμε την συμπύκνωση υδρατμών χρησιμοποιούμε φράγμα υδρατμών.
Μόνο που υπάρχει θέμα όταν αναστρέφεται η κίνηση των υδρατμών από έξω προς τα μέσα το καλοκαίρι.

Πότε όμως έχουμε συμπύκνωση υδρατμών;
Όταν οι υδρατμοί που υπάρχουν στον αέρα έρχονται σε επαφή με κρύες επιφάνειες με θερμοκρασία κάτω του σημείου δρόσου.

----------

ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ για την αμμεση ανταπόκρηση,
το ερωτημα ειναι ποιο ειναι καλυτερο:
τοποθέτηση θερμομονωτικού υλικού και να επικαλυφθεί με επίχρησμα (με όλα τα απαραίτητα που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά) ή
κατασκευη νέου τοίχου απο τσιμεντοσανίδα πάνω σε μεταλλικό σκελετό.
το θέμα της συμπύκνωσης μπορεί να εμφανιστεί επιδεί στην περίπτωση της τσιμεντοσανίδας δεν θα μπορέσουμε να αποκλείσουμε την ύπαξη ή τον εγκλοβισμό του αέρα ανάμεσα απο την τσιμεντοσανίδας και το μονοτικό υλικό εαν δεν τοποθετήσω πετροβάμβακα και αντι αυτού τοποθετήσω διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη 6-7 εκ.
ή μήπως είμαι υπερβολικός?
με άλλα λόγια Κατασκευή θερμοπρόσοψη  ή  
δεύτερο τοίχο απο γυψοσανίδα εξωτερικά ?

----------


## Xάρης

Μαι λύση με τσιμεντοσανίδες δεν θα είναι πολύ πιο ακριβή; Με πιο όφελος;
Στη λύση αυτή θα πήγαινα αν ήθελα να κάνω μια αεριζόμενη όψη. Δεν έχω αντίστοιχες εφαρμογές, υποθέσεις κάνω.

Ποια η διαφορά της μιας λύσης από την άλλη από άποψη θερμομόνωσης; 
Στην πρώτη (θερμοπρόσοψη) θα έχουμε διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη ως υλικό θερμομόνωσης και στη δεύτερη (τσιμεντοσανίδες) πετροβάμβακα.

Τσιμεντοσανίδα συνδυάζεται με πετροβάμβακα διότι είναι εύκολο να περάσει μέσα στους ορθοστάτες.

Γιατί να εγκλωβιστεί ο αέρας (υδρατμοί) μεταξύ τσιμεντοσανίδας και πετροβάμβακα;
Δεν έχει υδρατμοπερατότητα η τσιμεντοσανίδα;
Κατά την ίδια λογική δεν θα εγκλωβιστεί και μεταξύ πολυστερίνης και σοβά;

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

όσον αφορά στην τίμη, οχι απαραίτητα, η διαφορά δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη.
Τωρα για το θέμα του υλικού μόνωσης και στίς δύο περιπτώσεις θα τοποθετηθεί πολυστερίνη.
ο λόγος που κλείνω προς την τσιμεντοσανίδα είνα οτι έχω ενδιασμούς ως προς την επικάλυψη της επιφάνειας της πολυστερίνης με σοβά.
τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση ρηγμάτωσης και πόσο εύκολο μπορεί να ρηγματωθεί (έστω και άν είναι οπλισμένη με υαλοπηλημα) και πόσο δύσκολο είναι η επιδιόρθωση?

----------


## Xάρης

Πολυστερίνη με μεταλλικό σκελετό γυψο/τσιμεντοσανίδων είναι δύσκολη η εφαρμογή. Στο λέω εκ προσωπικής πείρας!

Με τα κατάλληλα υλικά και την ορθή τεχνικά εφαρμογή της εξωτερικής θερμομόνωσης ελαχιστοποιείται το πρόβλημα των ρωγμών χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα το αποφύγουμε εντελώς.
Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα νομίζω ότι είναι η απειρία των συνεργείων και ημών των μηχανικών στο θέμα αυτό.
Δεν έχει καιρό που έχει εφαρμοστεί η μέθοδος αυτή θερμομόνωσης στην Ελλάδα και δεν έχουμε δει τα αποτελέσματα από τα λάθη μας όταν αυτά απαιτούν βάθος χρόνου για να εμφανιστούν.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Αγαπητέ Χάρη,
συμφωνω μαζί σου και σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πολυτιμες απόψεις σου.
παραμένη να παρω μια απόφαση και να ελπίζω για καλα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Xάρης

Καλή επιτυχία και αν θέλεις να μοιραστείς μαζί μας το τελικό κόστος και τα συμπεράσματά σου από την όποια λύση επιλέξεις.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ θα το κάνω μόλις εκτελέσω τις εργασίες προβλεπονται για το τέλος Μαρτίου καιρού επιτρέποντος,
Ηδη βρήκα κάποιο πετροβάμβακα που το διαφημίζει για κατασκευή εξωτερικής θερμομόνωσης.
μόλις λάβω περισσότερες πληροφορίες να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα τα μοιραστώ μαζι σας
και πάλη ευχαριστώ

----------

Xάρης

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Αγαπητε Χάρη
γεια σου, τελικά έχω το τελικο κόστος για την εργασία αυτη.
Πρόκειται για συνολική επιφάνεια 55.00 μ2 τα οποία τα επενδύσαμε με μονή τσιμετοσανίδα (πάχους 125χιλ) πάνω σε σκελετό 75χιλ τοποθετημένο ανα 40 εκ. με μόνωση απο πετροβάμβακα (75gr/m3) συνολικού  πάχος 7 εκ.
Η κατασκευή έγινε σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές της KNAUF (μόνωση, διαπνέουσα μεμβράνη,τσιμεντοσανίδα, αρμολόγημα, γάζα, αντιαλκαλικό πλέγμα και τέλος στοκάρισμα όλης της επιφάνειας) το κόστος εφτασε τα 48¤/μ2 (μετρημένο σεντονι).χωρίς χρωματισμο.
ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Βοήθησες και πολύ Σωτήρη, το κόστος όντως δεν διαφέρει πολύ από την κλασική θερμοπρόσοψη με σοβά.
Στις λεπτομέρειες τι γίνεται, στα ανοίγματα, στις θέσεις στερέωσης κλιματιστικών, βρυσών κ.λπ.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Σ' αυτές τις θέσεις αφήνουμε τρύπα (οπή) στην τσιμεντοσανίδα και όλα καλα και ωραια.
βλεπε φωτογραφία. οσον αφορα στα κλιματιστικα αυτα στερεωνονται στο παλαιο τοιχο και προεξεχουν απο την τσιμεντοσανιδα.

----------


## Xάρης

Θα ήταν πολύ καλό!

Αν μπορείς φτιάξε ένα άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών με φωτογραφίες ανάλυσης τουλάχιστον 800px * 600px.
Στο σόκορο του ανοίγματος, πώς αντιμετωπίζεται το θέμα;
Οι ποδιές των παραθύρων αντικαθίστανται με νέες μεγαλύτερου πάχους ή μπαίνει ένα φιλετάκι ή...;

----------


## solist

Με την λύση που επέλεξες αύξησες το βάρος,το πάχος της νέας τοιχοποιιας και έστω και λίγο(η πολύ) το κόστος.
Μπορώ να μάθω γιατί πλεονέκτησε σε σχέση με την θερμοπρόσοψη?
Δεν ισχύει ο κίνδυνος ρηγματώσεων αν υπάρχει εμπειρία.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

προτίμησα την λύση της τσιμεντοσανίδας γιατί 

   πρώτον το συνεργείο μου είναι ειδικευμένο στο είδος αυτό (ξηρά δόμηση),   δεύτερον το κόστος δεν είναι μεγαλύτερο αλλά το ίδιο γιατί οι  προσφορές που μου έδωσαν ήταν από 50 - 65¤ /μ2 .   τρίτον το σύστημα αυτό το γνωρίζω και είναι και δοκιμασμένο στην (Ελλάδα) ενώ το σύστημα της θερμοπρόσοψης είναι σχετικά νέο.
   αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

Πάντως μετά από μια περίοδο 13 μηνών (ένα χειμώνα και ένα καλοκαίρι) είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τα αποτελέσματα. καμία ρηγμάτωση, αποκόλληση, κλπ. βέβαια είναι νωρίς ακόμα αλλά όπως λένε μέχρι τώρα όλα καλά.
όσον αφορά στο βάρος αυτό είναι αμελητέο δεν το σηζητάμε καν.

----------

